# My Photography Website



## DomGatto (Feb 19, 2008)

I just finished it. Like it?
http://www.dominickgatto.com


----------



## trollmannen (Feb 19, 2008)

The page is very well made, nice and simple navigation and layout, good work! The pictures are good as well


----------



## DomGatto (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, Trollman.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

The only thing I don't like is it isn't exactly easy to navigate through the images.  I tend to like some kind of filmstrip or contact type sheet that allows me to see all the images in a given series.

For a personal website though, nicely done, much better than a lot that I see.


----------



## DomGatto (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Life After.


----------

